# EHEIM pro3e 2074 - question



## Nickelodeon (6 Dec 2011)

I will like to know if there is a way to enable the 12h bio function (You can set up two different flow rates within a day - like a day/night effect) without the Eheim USB interface and without connecting the filter to a computer through a USB cable?

Do I have to buy  the USB interface to enable these features?


----------



## RudeDogg1 (6 Dec 2011)

*EHEIM pro3e 2075 - question*

No just read the instructions it's in there somewhere


----------



## Nickelodeon (6 Dec 2011)

I don't  have the filter. I'm planning to buy one.
Thanks, I found a copy of the manual here http://www.eheim.de/eheim/pdf/en/anleitungen/afilter/prof3e_2074_2076_2078_electronic.pdf


----------



## RudeDogg1 (6 Dec 2011)

I've got the 2076 and 78 I've not had a use for that feature myself think it's more for if used in a reef tank


----------



## Nickelodeon (6 Dec 2011)

I am concerning about the night rest period for my fishes, I would like to clarify this before I buy the filter.


----------



## RudeDogg1 (6 Dec 2011)

Dunno I've never bothered and I have discus which can be funny about currents I wouldn't be to concerned tbo. It does do all that tho u have the stream function think it's called and the 12 hour one


----------



## Alastair (6 Dec 2011)

It can be done with out the USB and linking up. Pretty straight forward. I used it on my 2078 but just leave it running on full now. It's really simple to do if you can get your head round the multilingual bloody instructions


----------



## RudeDogg1 (6 Dec 2011)

Yeah u just have to press the buttons in a sertain sequence. I just have mine on manual and full


----------



## Alastair (6 Dec 2011)

Just to hijack, with putting it in manual do you notice a much stronger current when on full? I know it doesn't do the self checks etc when turned to manual but I've heard flow is better. 
I also see how eheim have changed the media pack for the 2078 to only one tray of substrate pro and the rest more mechanical. I was looking forward to two or 3 trays of coco pops. I ended up with 2 trays of plastic black tubes, one tray of dog biscuit looking media then the substrate pro


----------



## RudeDogg1 (6 Dec 2011)

Full power lol


----------



## RudeDogg1 (6 Dec 2011)

Not sure not really used it in auto can't rem why I set it to manual think it wouldn't let me turn it right up or summut. Didn't get media with mine even tho the site stated it came with it. When questioned the web site argued that the blue and White  sponge is what they call media (that's a new one on me). Luckily I used the media from my 2076 which is now my spare


----------



## Nickelodeon (6 Dec 2011)

But don't the fishes need some time to rest, how this can be possible when the filter output is set to max  :?:


----------



## Alastair (6 Dec 2011)

The fish can find rest in certain lower flow areas of the tank. I keep both my filters running all the time, fx5 and 2078 and just have a powerhead on during the phot period. I don't turn this off ro give fish a rest, it's more for distribution of co2. 
If its bothering you mate just set the bio function so it's calmer at night, or just turn the flow down yourself a little before bed. Depending on what size tank your putting it on, flow isn't going to be majorly forceful anyway. Remember the filter wil only give out 60 percent of flow once full of media. My 2078 is rated at 1850 litres an hour but with media is only 1100 litres an hour.


----------



## RudeDogg1 (6 Dec 2011)

Does the amazon stop flowing at night? :0p


----------

